# AGS Member Login



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Er, question. How do you use the online portion of the AGS website? I can't seem to figure it out. And I can't find information on the website regarding being able to create a way to log in. Below the login information (username and password), if you hit the "Haven't Registered?" option, it takes you to a registration screen, for an AGS new membership application. I already have a membership, though. 

ADGA was easy to create a username to login, once I got the pin number. Did I miss some info about the AGS on how to do that?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have no idea...I don't think I have an online AGS account. But AGS isn't set up like ADGA...they aren't near as advanced with their website. I personally would just call or email them directly and see how to get an online account made. If you do and get more info...that'd be great if you post here and let us know what you found out. :thumb:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmm don't remember how I got registered but I DO know that your user name is your email address. maybe they have an alternate area for registering other than the defective button? Maybe try logging in (knowing you don't have an account) it might direct you to the registration page


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If I remember right that is just to pay your dues - it does not have all the bells and whistles of ADGA yet


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

kelebek said:


> If I remember right that is just to pay your dues - it does not have all the bells and whistles of ADGA yet


What she said  ADGA has awesome stuff, AGS is still mostly paper but I here they were Mahjong plans to put registrations online.maybe


----------

